# FF Developing Uneven Udder While Pregnant



## KidMandy (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi All,

We have a one year old doe that we believe is due at the end of July.  Her udder began developing normally, but is now completely lopsided.  The smaller side feels flat, and the other is full and round.  Both sides are producing milk.

I have heard of udders becoming uneven due to kids favouring sides (similar to human mamas and kids) but I don't understand why it would *develop* this way.

Is this normal?  Are we looking at a potential low-producer?


----------



## TAH (Jul 9, 2016)

I have not had any of my boat do this before. I will tag people that might know, @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 9, 2016)

Do you have any pictures? A developing udder - precocious included - shouldn't be uneven, and generally my first thought when I spot that is subclinical mastitis. There are several methods of handling this situation that you can find online, or from an experienced vet.

Occasionally a doe is naturally uneven, but a brewing mastitis problem is more common.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 9, 2016)

This year one of my FF does had the same thing - one side of her udder was fairly larger then the other. But after a few days it evened out again and she freshened with no mastitis or any other issues.

Do you have a picture of your doe's udder?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

I too would be checking her for mastitis but if she truly is only a few weeks away from freshening she should be forming a nice little udder so the flat side might make me more concerned than the full side. Really hard to say. Like @Epona142 said, a picture would be good.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 9, 2016)

If she has had any injury to that side it may be permanently damaged. Not common but can happen.


----------



## KidMandy (Jul 9, 2016)

Here's a picture.  Hopefully it gives you an idea.  She did seem to start off normal, but then went to this. 

I read online that does can develop their udder unevenly if they aren't pregnant (a false pregnancy).  We did have an intact buck here that could have mated with her, but he was quite stunted in growth - almost the size of a Pygmy instead of the Alpine cross  he was - and I was a little surprised to see her udder start growing.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

That is really uneven. I am not sure how I would handle this. I wouldn't want to milk her out if she is indeed pregnant but on the other hand I have one that never settles and I milk her every year, about a gallon a day so anything is possible. Is the end of July the last possible date for freshening? If you can get a CMT kit you could test her for mastitis and then just wait and see. If her due date comes and goes you might just want to milk her and see if she will come into full blown milk and even out.


----------



## KidMandy (Jul 9, 2016)

@babsbag 
The buck went to his new home within the first three days of March, so I guess we could be stretching it to very early August, but no more than that.

I'll talk to the vet about getting her tested for Mastitis.  He might also have some thoughts on causes.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

You can buy a CMT kit at TSC. Every goat owner should have one on hand.  Also, you can send in blood to bio-tracking and see if she is pregnant. Not sure how they would read a false pregnancy but you can ask. I think the test is less than 10.00


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 9, 2016)

I know this is a long shot, and I'm only mentioning it because I've had it happen.... but... any chance this gal is self-sucking?


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 9, 2016)

Really FEM? That happens?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

Yep it happens, but I never would have thought about that.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 10, 2016)

How would you put a stop to that? One of those plastic funnel things they put on dogs necks to stop them from biting themselves?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 10, 2016)

Not really sure but I have heard teat tape, but many times they will chew the tape off. Glad I never had to deal with it. Very weird habit.


----------



## KidMandy (Jul 10, 2016)

Eek. I didn't know that kind of thing would happen.  I have never seen her do this, but that's not to say it isn't happening overnight. 

I guess we'll have to see what happens at the end of the month.  If there's no kidding by August 7th then something else is going on.

@babsbag  I am in Canada, so I don't know if the same things are available at our local TSC stores as in the US, but I will certainly check for the Mastitis kit there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

If you get a mastitis test, don't get the cardboard strips. Totally useless 

A CMT kit would be best, hope you can find one.

Thankfully I haven't dealt with self-suckling does. I'm shocked our 1 lamancha doe doesn't self-nurse. She still loves milk and will try to drink the milk out of the bucket. Weird goat. She'll try to get it out of a bottle, bucket, or sometimes another goats udder


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 10, 2016)

Self-nursers are very hard to break - if not impossible. Some breeders believe they will teach other goats to do it - I am not convinced, but not outside the realm of possibility.

Here is a video of a doe self sucking.






I've found that the habit is most likely to form in dam raised goats who are never properly weaned/separated from the dam.

Just looking at the picture, it's possible, but I would still be more concerned about mastitis.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 10, 2016)

If she hasn't kidded by August 7 you can always start milking her anyways. I love my goat that comes into milk without breeding. I actually have two that do that but only one that I milk, the other girl is getting old and I just let her be, unless of course she starts bullying at the gate for grain, then I will start milking her again.


----------

